# Resetable Targets



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Check out what Santa brought me for Christmas

For my .17 Savage HMR Scoped Rifle

For my Black Powder .44 Cal Remington New Army Revolovers

Going up to my Brother-in-law's Dairy Farm in Clover SC (just west of Charlotte, NC) on Sat Dec 26 to have a family get together and target shoot out and plan on giving these babies a real work out


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

The flip-up targets are great fun to use. Kids especially love them, my cousin has one and he can run through 500 .22 rounds in an afternoon. Makes him a dead-eye with the squirrels after deer season 

Evan


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Sweet targets. Black powder pistols sound like alot of fun. I will have to try that one day


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

*.17 HMR 20 grain full metal XTP rounds are armor piercing*

Guys;

These rounds are unbelievable. At 30 yards, the Hornady 17 Grain VMAX rounds with the polymer tip, put serious craters and deep pits half way through the target on the face side and put bulges on the other side of the target and these are steel targets.

But get this, I switched over to the 20 grain full metal XTP round and it busted a hole all the way through the target and I am talking about 1/4 inch steel These damn things are armor piercing rounds. So don't tell me you could not bring down a large animal with a head or chest shot. I am amazed

My nephew is in the Marines and he was with us shooting and could not believe the velocity,impact and devastation that a 17 caliber round can have.

And oh by the way, the resetable targets worked like a champs. Hit them and the rotate up and lock, then hit the middle silver one on top and the four red targets reset back to the bottom position. No "down range" time needed at all.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I was gonna say something about using that 17 on the smaller target, but thought I'd just wait for the field report in case they started making them tougher... 

I have one of the 22 targets from Outers that I shoot with 38 wadcutters at 25+ yards and it causes no damage, but it sure makes them clang and bang around...


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Rockfish1 said:


> I was gonna say something about using that 17 on the smaller target, but thought I'd just wait for the field report in case they started making them tougher...
> 
> I have one of the 22 targets from Outers that I shoot with 38 wadcutters at 25+ yards and it causes no damage, but it sure makes them clang and bang around...


Well wonder no longer,,the 17's will make mince meat of the 22 cal targets. Luckily I also got the .44 cal resetable target system for my 1858 Remmie BP pistol. Gonna take that out to the local range one day this week and put it to the test for the Remmie and gonna shoot the 17 cal Savage at it from about 50 yards to see what it does.

Still, I am amazed at the .17 Cal HMR Round, what a pisser in such a small cal.


----------

